# Latest SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer - Test Results



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Here in the U.S. we've gotten access to the latest light blue version of Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer in the clear bottle, so I decided to test it against the earlier one to see if I could notice any changes with the product. And I'll say right off the bat that there's no difference that I can tell with the water behaviour, the application feel, the slight less slick texture left behind on the paint, everything appears to behave exactly the same as the older version. I've heard a few reports of others noting they've felt some differences, these aren't things that I'm noticing in my tests with them side by side.










Here you can see the difference in the colour of the formulas:



















Great on trim as well!



















SonaxUSA also mentions on their website that it's the same great product, only changes to the packaging. So I'm very pleased with this, I'm a believer that the attempt to try and reduce the less "grabby" feeling would result in a drop in the incredible water behaviour with this specific chemistry. That being said, what's great about BSD that many users on this forum have found out is the ability to dilute it with other products to achieve that slicker paint surface and less grabby application, while retaining much of the hydrophobic behaviour.

So I've been working with the popular Chemical Guys V7 50:50 mixture with BSD with great initial results. If you spray it on the panel while dry and wipe it in, you will notice a slicker surface. If you immediately rinse the panel down you can basically see the carriers in V7 rinse away and you'll see that outstanding BSD beading come to life after a few seconds of rinsing. I'm still working on testing durability of the mix compared to undiluted BSD, my initial results show a small drop in performance after extended soap washes, but I've got to mix another batch together to further test this out.

Just wanted to share my results for those who were wondering if the formula's been significantly altered. From my results, it's still the same great product offered for a great price! Try diluting it for your desired results. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Presumably there must be a slight difference in that one is blue coloured. I'm a big fan of the bsdv7 awesome combo in my opinion, have also tried with great results with speedwipe qd, poor mans version:lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Loach. Is the original formula still for sale over there?

Does the revised bottle still smell of coconut?


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for sharing Loach. Is the original formula still for sale over there?
> 
> Does the revised bottle still smell of coconut?


It sure does, it's another reason why I grab for it so often, love the scent!

Autogeek said they only have the latest version available, you might be able to pick the older one up from an Amazon vendor.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm about half way through a 5 litre tub of the old one, so may never get round to trying the blue. It's good stuff, though I mainly only use it in winter.

Aside from observing the great water behaviour, it's great when sponge washing the car. The wash mitt feels super slick gliding over the bsd treated surface


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)

Great review, I have a 5 liter jug of the new one from what I can tell. It's really easy to apply and wipe off. Never had the issue with grabbiness etc.

Goes on smooth and buffs off with little effort with a clean MF towel. Beading...well the pictures speaks for themselves


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Really good read.

I cut BSD 70/30 with FK425 - it gives me the required compromise. And don't forget, FK425 is an excellent product in its own right.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

new formula i've never found grabby, this product works so well on its own and the biggest bit for me at 6 quid delivered it cant be beaten, having to buy another product to mix it with takes away some of that


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you :thumb: great review .

I have tried Sonax BSD new formula last week the smell and colour like Zymol Auto wash , sheeting and beading like Zymol wax ! thick liquid like Spray wax it looks thick like werkstat Carnuba Jett , in second application it looks less grabby easy to apply and remove beacuse I used another microfiber towel . I Like Sonax BSD no chemical smell easy to use and I will buy it again beacuse the smell and water behaviour is fantastic but to be honest there is many spray sealant and QD gives better finish than Sonax BSD .


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you :thumb: great review .
> 
> I have tried Sonax BSD new formula last week the smell and colour like Zymol Auto wash , sheeting and beading like Zymol wax ! thick liquid like Spray wax it looks thick like werkstat Carnuba Jett , in second application it looks less grabby easy to apply and remove beacuse I used another microfiber towel . I Like Sonax BSD no chemical smell easy to use and I will buy it again beacuse the smell and water behaviour is fantastic but to be honest there is many spray sealant and QD gives better finish than Sonax BSD .


Could you suggest something similar in the same price range as BSD that you rate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Taxboy said:


> Could you suggest something similar in the same price range as BSD that you rate


Meguiars UQW 10/10 :thumb:
Dodo Juice RMT
Zaino Z8 around £20 but worth the price


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Meguiars UQW 10/10 :thumb:
> Dodo Juice RMT
> Zaino Z8 around £20 but worth the price


The cheapest of which, the Meguiars, is twice the price of the Sonax for two thirds the quantity. The Dodo Juice and the Zaino are both excellent products, but at £18 and £22 respectively, both for 500ml (slightly less in the case of the Zaino) its hardly a fair comparison.

I picked up some Sonax the other day from Euro Car Parts, £5.60 for 750ml with their Easter discount (as long as you spend over £10). Just painted my garage floor so most of my kit is out of bounds for a couple of days and the Sonax and a couple of microfibres will have to see me through. I am sure it will cope admirably.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

By price maybe the best option will be Megs X-Press Spray wax 3.78L/1 gallon for £27 . 
X-Press Spray Wax = Megs UQW . 

Without doubt Sonax Price in UK looks very good while US prdouct looks Slightly $$ , With Z8 you need to use very little . Btw SN Acrylic Spritz 250ml not the best option by price but it comes with good sprayer head which make it very economical , You can buy Britemax Spray and Shine £10 and all you need is replace the sprayer head and will last for months .


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Do they last over 2 months per application though like bsd does


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> Do they last over 2 months per application though like bsd does


In hot climate DJ RMT will last easily for 5 weeks with flat slow sheeting and maybe last longer but I applied new LSP over it , I found Z8 will last 4 weeks 
I expect SNAS will gives better durability .


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> Do they last over 2 months per application though like bsd does


I've never seen BSD last a month be it over a wax or sealant or on a bare base as a stand alone product


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had BSD last well over 8 weeks on my wifes daily. Washed 5 times during that period with dodo born to be mild and had 2 snow foams. 
I actually saw very little degradation of the water behaviour at week 8.


----------

